# Elf Pictures



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a feeling this will be a lonnnng thread. hehe

Here's Elf the day after we got her. Christmas Day, 2002.

She's my Christmas Elf!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

One more mini Elf picture.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

One of my favorite pictures of baby Elf at my daughter's 3rd birthday at the park.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Elf ...not impressed with her new toy


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Easter 2004


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

and my other favorite shot from that Easter


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Playing with my daughter


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

still playing


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

one more


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

at the park


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 17, 2005)

Encore - Encore!

How many do you have of Elf when she was a baby?

How much does she weigh now?

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Relaxing in the shade with my son at the park


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

That's really it of Elf as a baby. I didn't havemy digital camera yet. I see the amount of pictures take a GIANT leapwhen I joined the board as well. I really didn't have any one as bunnynutty to share them with until I came here. Hehe

She fit in the palm of my hand when she was little. I have neverweighed her. I know she's a big happy bunny now.  I'm going to takeher to baseball practice tonight to hop around.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Who me?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Driving to the park


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

About to help Daddy drive


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

MY tree!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Right before we got the puppy


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

I got a lot of cool shots this day...

Bunny Bum!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Bunny Snub


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Child Tolerance


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

One of my all-time favs


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

KISSES!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

I know you're watching me!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

pleeeeeeeeeease skritch my head!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

the grouch!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

did you HAVE to wake me up?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Right before we built the palace


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

scaring the dog


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

checking out the boxer pad


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

The Palace


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

The ramp


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you, Lanna. 

...you just know Elf is soaking up the lime light


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

oops, forgot this one from before thepalace...one of my favorites of my son and bun (horrible accident to myson's face right after this was taken...but maybe that's part of why Ilove this so much...)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

back to cage pictures...

Watch that first step, it's a doooooooooooozey


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

My older nephew, Aaron


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

couch potato....er...bun


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

you know...you aren't allowed up here... 

...they always yell at *me*


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

..and this rug is mine

...and this couch is mine

...and this ramp is mine

...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

THUMP!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Where are my Cheerios, _woman_!?!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

I just know she hid the Cheerios under the hay


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

It's the ELF bunny!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

some bunny told me that her name was Elf

Da dew lap lap lap

Da dew lap lap


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Box remodeling


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

one more piece...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

so, what do ya think?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Ball Park Bunny

the ball park is a dirty place


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Can I pet the bunny?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Carly and Elf


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't stop, baby, don't stop!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Watching the boys practice.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

I really like this shot


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Bunny LIPS


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

If I look pitiful enough she might give me a Craisin...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

:dude:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

You're hiding something from me, aren't you?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Night of the Lepus Mischief

What trouble can I get into?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

a HA! I will break into the bag!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

OR...chew on the vaccuum!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Or jump on the table!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Or break FREE!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

hmm, maybe this door then


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

No ONE can stop me now!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Bunny Snuggles


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

LOL I'm just getting up to date, choosing myfavorite photos, and then will add to this thread from here on out. I really am not trying to make a point. Just putting the "history o'Elf" in one spot. I won't post photos of her all over the place fromhere on out.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Mommy's bunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

I love this one.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't get over how long she is sometimes...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Kisses for me!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

the birthday bun


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

Boy Kisses


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

joining the girl


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

We are now up to date! 

I will add pictures to the Elf saga to this thread only from now on.


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 17, 2005)

i love Elf! shes sooo cute! lol i want her! i'll trade buns with you!  lol jk


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow! I love all the Elf pictures!! She is such a beautiful rabbit!


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 18, 2005)

I loved them! Elf is sopretty. It's amazing how small she used to be and how big she's now.


----------



## gjsara (Feb 18, 2005)

elf great pictures!!! is there a way w/ theprogram you use to post more then one picture in a post? just curiouslots of pages of cute pictures

sara


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 19, 2005)

BABY ELF!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

oooooooo.....

(wow was she TINY! how old was she? 3 wks.?)

Rose


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 19, 2005)

She was very possibly 3 weeks. I have learned somuch from coming to this site. She was a pet store bun and they told meshe was a dwarf (yehrite). I feel very lucky that she survived, andvery glad that she's been with me this long (3+ years). 

She's my snuggle bunny


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2005)

OK, posting in here since it's the dedicatedthread and all. I may be absent from the board a little more for awhile. I've found a new "toy" to play with online and I know when I getinto something, I get very involved. I don't want you all to feelneglected, but I won't be reading every thread like I have been lately.I'll look for topics that catch my eye. I don't know how long the newtoy will capture my attention, but I know it will be weeks or months atthe very least. You all continue to have fun, and I'll bounce in andout to check the posts.

Have a Hoppy Day!

Minda


----------



## Fergi (Feb 27, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> OK, posting in here since it's the dedicated thread and all.I may be absent from the board a little more for a while. I've found anew "toy" to play with online and I know when I get into something, Iget very involved. I don't want you all to feel neglected, but I won'tbe reading every thread like I have been lately. I'll look for topicsthat catch my eye. I don't know how long the new toy will capture myattention, but I know it will be weeks or months at the very least. Youall continue to have fun, and I'll bounce in and out to check the posts.
> 
> Have a Hoppy Day!
> 
> Minda


oh oh oh oh!! What kind of new toy???!! I love new internet toys!! Share please!

I will certainly miss Elf and you while you are otherwise engaged!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2005)

I made a blog...shhhh


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Feb 27, 2005)

**whispers**what's a blog?

Ellie


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2005)

It's an online diary of sorts.  thoughts, musings, events, etc.


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 27, 2005)

I have one!! i have two! but i only use one.. when i want to! LOL


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2005)

They're addictive...it's like Reality TV, a slice of someone's life.


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL.. yeah, but i've stopped havent writen in it for awhile. lol.. what one did you sign up for? im with Xanga, and Live Journal


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 27, 2005)

I've got a blog too 

I use livejournal (I haven't posted for a lont time), xanga (only to keep up with friends), and myspace (my latest blog).


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Feb 27, 2005)

WOW look how big he has gotten... What breed is he? He is so adorable.


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 27, 2005)

i have one on Myspace as well but i dont blog on it.. i am updating my Xanga right now, lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2005)

Modblog is my newest. I have a Mommy one on AOL.

Elf is three years old, bunnylover.


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 27, 2005)

i never heard of that one! lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 27, 2005)

Don't be away too long, Elf Mommy.I like having you and Elf here!- Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm not away so much as I'm not reading everysingle post. I will still look at targeted posts...like this one. Orany that catch my interest as something I can contribute to. I justwon't be spending an hour (or more) each day going through every post. I wouldn't desert my bunfriends.  If someone really wants me toread something, they can send me a PM and I'll make a special point ofit.


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 27, 2005)

Bye Elf Mommy


----------



##  (Feb 27, 2005)

Dear Elfmommy,

I like the pics ofElf.

Elfis beautiful. She is so cuuuuuute.

jeremy


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you, Jeremy. I love Apollo, too. Are you still taking him to your baseball games?


----------



##  (Feb 27, 2005)

yup every single one. I rub his huge foot forluck. It really works. My WHOLE team did it and wewon.

Apollois a awesome good luck charm and team mascot.

Does Elf like to go?

jer


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2005)

She loves to go! She especially likes all of theattention. I will have to tell the team about rubbing her foot. I'm notsure how she would like that, though. hehe

My son is on the Tigers team. I wonder if I should make a little mascot outfit for Elf. Do you still dress up Apollo?


----------



##  (Feb 27, 2005)

Apollo ALSOLoves

theattention and he`sSpoiled.
My dad got Apollo a diaper bag. it had a bib in it. For a joke I put iton Apollo. He rasn all around the house in it. he looked cute. My momsaid she wants to make a uniform for Apollo to match mine.






jeremy


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 27, 2005)

I would LOVE to see the uniform if/when your mommakes it. My son, Orion's uniform has striped pants and a blue shirt.His socks and belt are orange. I think Elf would look cute dressed uplike that!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 28, 2005)

Some new Elf pictures from today.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 28, 2005)

The last one is myfavorite! She looks sosweet!



Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 28, 2005)

This bunny gets more and more beautiful everytime I see her...


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 28, 2005)

I have really missed Elf pictures. I love them all. I especially like this one.






I love the last one too. She is such a doll. I hope to see more pictures of Elf.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 28, 2005)

This is an excellent picture. I love it! 

-Carolyn


----------



## cuddlexoverload (Apr 28, 2005)

you said something happened to your son.. what happened?!.. Shes very beautiful also.


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 28, 2005)

The Elf rocks! That is one serious dewlap!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 28, 2005)

Look at thaht gorgeous girl. I still think itwould be great if you and Rose got together and had orangebabies. OOOPs :shock:, what I meant was, if you and Rose gotBub and Elf together........- Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm well, my son cut his nose open on the endof a metal broomstick a while back. About a month ago he ran intoanother boy's teeth on the playground--another trip to the ER. Orionkeeps us on our toes. 

My grandfather passed away on Friday afternoon, and I'm still working on recovering from that. 






Besides that, life is good. 

Hugs to all!

Minda


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh God, I'm so sorry about your grandfather, Minda.





-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Apr 28, 2005)

My deepest sympathies on the loss of your grandfather, Minda ... * huge hug *


----------



## dajeti2 (Apr 28, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I will kep you and your family in my prayers.

Tina


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 28, 2005)

Thank you, Carolyn, BunnyMommy and Tina. He wasa good good man. He will be missed by many, but especially mygrandmother. She has parkinson's disease, is on a feeding tube, andcan't really communicate with anyone. He visited her room 3 or 4 timesa day (they were in the same nursing home but different rooms). I'msure he is preparing for her arrival in heaven. I got to talk to him onThursday, see him laugh and smile in the ICU. I got to hold his handand smooth his hair back from his forehead. I was very lucky to havehim as long as I did, or even at all, as I know there are some whonever know their grandparents. I will remember the good times with himforever. 

Minda


----------



## Jenniblu (Apr 28, 2005)

Elf is a sweetie!


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 28, 2005)

awww so adorable!! awww soo cute!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2005)

I spent some time on the porch with Elf early this evening, and took out the camera to take some photos to share.  





















I loved this one so much, it's my new avatar. 





















I hope you all are having a lovely evening!!!

Minda


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 26, 2005)

Bub says hi to girlfriend....

Rose


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2005)

Are there Bub pictures hanging around in athread somewhere that I haven't seen because there are too many pagesto sift through?


----------



## mambo101 (May 26, 2005)

Elf is so photogenic. Thanks for the new photos.:colors:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 26, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL pics! It looks like she can jump right out of the monitor and into my lap! I loved this one:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2005)

She just has SUCH a kissable nose. I have tokiss it ten or twenty times every time I open her cage door. She juststicks it right out to be smooched. 

I took about 100 pictures. I just chose my favorites to post


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2005)

I think these are the best Elf pictures ever!She looks so relaxed and happy, and her coat just shines with health.Has she been to any more games? She and Apollo could be Bunny Sportsambassadors - Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2005)

We haven't been to any games lately. No moregames until August, actually. She has to be content with running aroundthe park...and not very often. It gets so hot here in Florida, that Idon't take her out in the sun very much. We run around in the house oron the porch for a bit, but nothing too extreme. I'm very cautious withmy funny bunny.

As for her fur, it is healthy, but she's starting to get her soft,light, hot-weather coat. Behind her ears I can see it starting to comein--she always starts there. I'll be plucking tufts of fur from hersoon. I just know it.  I know she'll be much more comfortable.


----------



## Carolyn (May 27, 2005)

Great Pictures, Minda! Love this one, especially!






-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 27, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> Are there Bub pictures hanging around in a thread somewherethat I haven't seen because there are too many pages to sift through?




Yup.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=7679&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## zoecat6 (May 27, 2005)

Elf is very pretty! What is her breed?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2005)

She's a pet store bunny. So she could easily bea mix. But we believe she is a Palomino  She looks a lot like RabbitGirl's Bub!


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 27, 2005)

She does indeed! Another pumpkin bunny!

Rose


----------



##  (May 27, 2005)

Minda Elf isjust beautiful talk about ElfinMagic wow soooooopretty , who cares she is a petstore bunny. They have as muchpersonality as any other rabit, personally I love mypet storebabies just as muchas any other rabbit .


----------



## sandstorm (May 28, 2005)

elf is such a beautiful rabbit.:inlove: this is sandie


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 28, 2005)

What a doll Sandie is! I love the bow in her hair!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 28, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Minda Elf is justbeautiful talk about ElfinMagic wow soooooopretty , who cares she is a petstore bunny. They have as muchpersonality as any other rabit, personally I love mypet storebabies just as muchas any other rabbit .




She's my first pet store bunny.  The rest of my buns have been frombreeders or rescues (those were probably pet store buns at one time).

I'm thrilled with her, and hope she's with me a good long time!

Minda


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 29, 2005)

One more, I couldn't resist...


----------



## rabbitgirl (May 29, 2005)

She looks so much like Bub's big sister, Isabella!



Rose


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2005)

This reminded me of Henry's praying picture.  I had to share!!!


----------



## Fluffy (Jun 7, 2005)

awww gr8 pics!! so adorable!! wow hes soo lovely!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 31, 2005)

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]She's getting a new coat so she's a lil scruffy, but she's still my big cuddlebunny![/align]


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 31, 2005)

Elf's adorable! I love her cage.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 31, 2005)

YAY. New Elf pictures:bunnydance:. She is such agood looking lady. And I *love* her cage - or should Isay castle 

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 31, 2005)

whoa! that is an awesome cage! i see dowls (sp?)attached to the edges...im assuming thats how you created support forit? i had to take down the third level of mine, b/c even with theconnectors in its still sagged from lack of support. Elf is a gorgeousbun. I love that color of coat!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes, there are dowels EVERYWHERE!!! I reallythought hubby was going a little nuts with them, but I guess it was agood thing, because there hasn't been much sagging at all. She adoresher cage, too. Even when her ramp is up and she's allowed free range ofthe living room/dining room, she still spends most of her time sprawledout on one level or another.

My daughter spent about 30 minutes standing in front of her cagepetting Elf's nose and back today. She put her hand under Elf's chin,and Elf nuzzled down and leaned her weight on Bethany as she continuedto stroke Elf's fur. 

And those NOSE Kisses! I really can't live without them. I'm so luckyto have this bunny. I have to thank my son, who picked her out forme...the only orange bun bun in the bunch.


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 31, 2005)

What a precious baby!

I missed seeing Elf updates =D


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 31, 2005)

at the risk of sounding dumb but i have to ask anyway...is a Elf a flemmie or a pal? or am i just totally off? lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 31, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> at the risk of sounding dumb but i have to ask anyway...is aElf a flemmie or a pal? or am i just totally off? lol


She's not a Flemish...not quite big enough to qualify, but we're prettysure she's a palamino.  I say "pretty sure" because she is from a petstore, so one never knows what was thrown in the mix. 

See, you're right on target!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 31, 2005)

i think when im ready for my next rabbit itsgonna be a palomino...i know they arebig bunnies but i dontthink ill be afraid if we get aquainted while its a baby i dunno whybut i really like them..i think they are such a great looking breed!


----------



## mini lop luva (Aug 1, 2005)

Awwwwww she is so sweet lol so cute xxx georgie


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 6, 2005)

Elf pictures....?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 6, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> i think when im ready for my next rabbit its gonna be apalomino...i know they arebig bunnies but i dont think ill beafraid if we get aquainted while its a baby i dunno why but i reallylike them..i think they are such a great looking breed!




Freddysmom, Bub is so big and floppy when flipped over, like a livingtoy. You won't be afraid at all. They do squirm a bit, but you'll getused to that! Handling when young is very important.

Elf is so pretty!! I haven't seen her in awhile! Bub doesn't look thatdignified, especially with the ends of his ears flipping over.

Rose


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 7, 2005)

Elf is a beautiful girl. She looks sograceful and dainty in her cage cleaning her foot - i liked that picthe most. Oh and just look at her ginormous cage!:shock:Wow! All she needs is a TV and a reclinerand she will have a fully furnished apartment lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 7, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote:*


> Elf is a beautiful girl. She looks so graceful anddainty in her cage cleaning her foot - i liked that pic themost. Oh and just look at her ginormous cage!:shock:Wow! All she needs is a TV and a reclinerand she will have a fully furnished apartment lol.




Thank you! Thank you! Things are crazy for me at the beginning of the school year, but I still have to get my snuggles in.


----------



## irishmist (Aug 8, 2005)

This picture is great... if you look closely, it looks like she is smiling!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 3, 2005)

I loved Zee's collages of her buns, so I thought I'd try it with theElf pictures this time.  Here she is from last night, hopping aroundthe living room and dining room...doing a little dog tormenting (hestill thinks she's a big fluffy toy, so we aren't letting them outtogether--maybe when he's a little older and calmer...). And yet, shestill adores her cage. She spends most of the time when she's"out"...relaxing in her palace. All of the pictures are clickable tosee them full-size. 

Minda


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 4, 2005)

I swear Elf just gets more beautiful. She is looking so well. I love this of her cute 'little' tail


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 4, 2005)

Aww thank you!  She continues to be asweetheart. She should get more attention, but the beginning of schoolis rough on this family for time. She gets her lil bit of love everyday...and some snuggles!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, no new pictures, because I was too busy holding her, but I thought I'd share a lil of our day.

Today was the local Arts Festival at the park down the street. I put Elf's pink harness and leash on and hopped on down. 

Elf got LOTS of attention as we walked and looked at the artwork. Thekids played on the playground and Elf sat with me on the ground as thekids came up to pet her. Occasionally she would climb into my lap. Alittle 1 year old thought she was just the best thing and sat down nextto me on the ground and just gurgled with pleasure at Elf's everymovement. 

After the festival, we went to a Mexican sidewalk cafe for dinner. Elfcontinued to attract lots of attention from the families sitting aroundus. When she wasn't lavished with love and pets, she mostly justenjoyed the fresh air, sprawled out at my feet. 

My adorable rabbit was such a dream. I'm sure she's happy to be back inher cage as she did not pee or poo the entire time she was out. Gottalove my sweet and fuzzy bunny!


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 10, 2005)

Such a great looking rabbit deserves all that attention!!Give elf a hug for me.


----------



##  (Sep 10, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> i think when im ready for my next rabbit its gonna be apalomino...i know they arebig bunnies but i dont think ill beafraid if we get aquainted while its a baby i dunno why but i reallylike them..i think they are such a great looking breed!


Tiff :

Just rememberwhen gettingababy rabbitThey Tendto GR O Won You !!!lmao :rofl:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 11, 2005)

What a great girl Elf is. Sounds like she had awonderful time. She is so good to be so patient with all the kids - shenever gets freaked out, does she? And to hold back pooping and peeing:shock:- now that takes some s'ELF' control . I so loveElf. Give her kisses from me.

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 11, 2005)

I will give Elf TONS of hugs and kisses today...just from you guys!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 11, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i thinkwhen im ready for my next rabbit its gonna be a palomino...i know theyarebig bunnies but i dont think ill be afraid if we getaquainted while its a baby i dunno why but i really like them..ithink they are such a great looking breed!
> ...


:disgust:

-----------

Elf is such a pretty girl!! I love seeing pivtures of her


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 17, 2005)

OK, it's not Elf...but they were so cute I hadto share. My kids had a sock hop at school on Friday. Here are a couplepictures of my cuties.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 18, 2005)

[align=center]My kids love Elf's Palace just as much as she does...[/align]
[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]







[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 24, 2005)

again...I know it's not Elf...but the big mutt IS part of the family


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 5, 2005)

[align=center]How can you not love this FACE!!!![/align]
[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]We went out on the porch yesterday evening while the kids were doing their homework.[/align]
[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]Giggles and Fun Ensued[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Elf was convinced that Orion was her Jungle Gym[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]She was interested in the story Bethany was reading[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]Kirby kept an eye on everything from the window...smushing his nose right up against it...[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]BUNNY KISS!!![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]See my dainty feet!?![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Elf was interested in seeing what Kirby was up to as well.[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]The porch was blocked off so she couldn't go hop on thegrass. I'm pretty sure this upset her, but it was getting dark.[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Elf is pretty possessive of HER kids![/align]
[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]Cleaning Time![/align]
[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]Porch Exploring[/align]
[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]Hope you enjoyed are lil evening of pictures. [/align]


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 5, 2005)

Elf is so cool


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 5, 2005)

"The lap of Dewness" or "Portable Pillow"





Elf is such a pretty girl!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 6, 2005)

:inlove:I just seeing Elf. Sheis so gorgeous and has such a sweet personality. I love all the pics ofher with your kids. What a Sweetheart she is. Give that pretty girlhugs and kisses from me and my bunch.

Tina


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 6, 2005)

I just love our seeing Miss Social Butterfly!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2005)

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Art on the porch. Elf was quite interested in the skeletons being painted.[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]She likes to be involved![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]My orange fluff ball[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Elf was curious about the water where the kids were rinsing their brushes.[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]I SEE you, Mom![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Supervising painting is messy work![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]QUEEN of the Bear Cushion![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]YES! I said QUEEN![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]You don't look like you believe me![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]It's a _good _paint job, but *I* could do _better!_[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Elf is such a regal bun![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Checking out the scenery.[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]What's going on down there?[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Use THIS color![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]The finished stockings....er...skeletons![/align]


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 17, 2005)

What funpictures!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 17, 2005)

Those pictures are great! Elf is such a beauty. I can't pick a favorite because they're all so good!

Laura


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 17, 2005)

*Elf Mommy *


> [align=center]
> 
> [/align]
> 
> ...


:inlove:

Look at this beautiful queen. What an amazing posture she has!

I can see that she has royal blood in her! What a beauty.

ink iris:ink iris:

-K&amp;E


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2005)

I love Elf. She is such a wonderful ambassadorfor the Palomino breed, with her gentle personality, her inquisitivenature and her beautiful looks. Great pictures of her and her family 

Jan


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 17, 2005)

:angel:

Definatley would agree with Jan. 

-K&amp;E


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2005)

Aww thanks guys.  She's very well-loved. The kids enjoy her company on the porch, too!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 19, 2005)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]It was Pumpkin Carving Night Tonight! [/align]
[align=center]Of course, we couldn't leave Elf out of it.[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]She looks kinda scruffy...molting season. [/align]
[align=center]She was very curious, as usual.[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]I love cleaning shots![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]This one was SO cute!!! I don't think I've ever caught her telescoping so clearly![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]The smell of pumpkin "innards" made Elf take notice.[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]I loved the lighting and focus in these two shots.[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Pumpkin Seeds!!!![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]I can stare this pumpkin down!!![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Look, Mom...I have bunny ears too![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]And Bunny Kisses![/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]A Fun Shot in Sepia[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Scruffy Black and White Bun Bun[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Happy Pumpkin Carving!!![/align]


----------



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks like a fun time! You got somegreat pictures...especially the ones with the sun shining in your son'sface with the bunny in the background. Elf is such a prettybunny (I love her color!) and she looks really sweet too.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 20, 2005)

As usual, great pics, Elf Mommy!

I love the one where Elf is standing up so straight.

Laura


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 20, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> [align=center]I can stare this pumpkin down!!![/align]
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> [/align]


Great pictures! This one is my favorite. She looks ready to bunny pounce.

:jumpingbunny:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 20, 2005)

Great Shot!! Love It.


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

I hope you have Elf under tight lock and key!!! 

*mwahahahhaa*

or she may being coming home to me!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 20, 2005)

They are such fun pictures. I also love the one of her 'telescoping'. Do we get to see the end result of the carving ?

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2005)

Some things one must remember when carving pumpkins with a 5 and 8 year old...


Children may not pick the "prettiest" side of the pumpkin to carve.
The designs they draw may not be what actually gets carved.
Children are afraid to draw large designs on the pumpkin, so it may be a tiny lil face.
Carving is difficult, so it may look very jagged.
The shapes aren't very even (but that just adds to the "spookiness" of the pumpkin )
Mom definitely has to finish scooping out the inside goop (even though they enjoyed that part)
Little hands get tired, so Mom ends up finishing the mouth.
That being said...

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Orion named his "Scoopy Goo" hehe[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]cute goo pictures:[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## doodle (Oct 20, 2005)

I've been looking back through Elf'sthread, and she is fast becoming _another_ one of my favoritebunnies.  She's just so beautiful and sweet andpersonable. Looove her!

Those are very fine-looking five and eight year old pumpkinstoo. I love the name Scoopy Goo! So creative,hehe.  Your kids are cuties.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2005)

Testing...


----------



## Shuu (Oct 20, 2005)

That's great! Looks like he had a lot of fun. And Elf as well. :great:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 20, 2005)

WOW....you got some really neat shots!!!! The ones of your son close up with Elf in the backround are great!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)

:great: I love the video! What a cute little boy!!:love:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2005)

*doodle wrote:*


> Looks like a fun time! You got some greatpictures...especially the ones with the sun shining in your son's facewith the bunny in the background. Elf is such a pretty bunny(I love her color!) and she looks really sweet too.




I highly recommend Palominos.  Elf is the first one I've owned, butshe has got to be the most mellow bun I've ever had. I don't allow mykids to pick her up (we got Elf when my daughter was 2 so it's justalways been the rule). Elf is always good with the kids. My son has thedog to be rough and tumble with, so he can be kind and gentle with thebunny. 

I love her color, too! That's actually why she was chosen. My son likedher color better than any other rabbit that was there. I let him be theone who chose from all the non-lops (although I may get a lop somedayafter seeing all the adorable ones here!). 

On my list of "must-haves"


Another Flemish (my first rabbit was a Flemish)
Another mini-rex (my second rabbit)
Sebastian....er....a Holland Lop
A bonded pair...not picky on which breed. 
Although I fought tooth and nail to have a dog...I think once Kirby has passed, I'm just going to stick with house rabbits.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow It looks like so much fun at Elfs house.

I love the video and all the pictures. Elf is such a doll, what a precious girl she is.





This is a beautiful photo!He looks like a catalogue model!

Vickie


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> This is a beautiful photo!He looks like a catalogue model!
> 
> Vickie


Ya know...

he actually was in some photographs in movies (nothing blockbuster oranything). We had him in a modeling agency when he was a babybecause he was so smiley and good natured. 

Now he's a moody lil guy. LOL 

Also, I no longer live in Studio City, California...that had a lot to do with his um...career?

Orion and I were both in a trade show video for a car company.  My first "acting" paycheck of $400 

hehe


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 20, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> Great Shot!! Love It.




My favorite too, Nicky Snow. 

I've missed your pictures, Minda. Your kids and Elf look likethey had a Great Time preparing for the holiday. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 20, 2005)

_"Mom, what are you doing throwing outall this yummy pumpkin? You always tell me to eat MY pumpkinafter all..."_





:sunshine:She's so sweet.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2005)

Elf had some Leash Time yesterday. Here are a few of the pictures I took:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh I just love all the new pictures. Elfis a truly stunning girl and I love seeing her. Looks like everyone andbunn had a great time carving pupkins. Awesome pictures as usual.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2005)

:inlove:I swear she just gets more lovely. Kisses from me!

Jan


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

Fantastic pictures!!!
I loved your video clip as well, when I first opened thisthread I heard music playing and my first thought was "what the heck isthat? Is something wrong here did I leave a window open" Then when Iscrolled down I seen!! LOL

Great idea, I wanted to put one of Bindy up a while ago with her binkies she did one night but didn't know how to do it LOL.

Your son looks so happy and the face he pulled made me laugh.

Looks like you are having fun at your place at the moment.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you Tina, Jan and Ariel. 

A little bunny love every day keeps one happy and healthy  I always say!

I have an account at Photobucket for my photos and EZArchive for video clips.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 1, 2005)

It's not Elf...but here are the Grim Reaper and my own lil Black Cat! 

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Hope everyone had a Happy Halloween![/align]


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 1, 2005)

:great:

GOOD JOB on those costumes!

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you! They had a blast!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome - your kids look excellent! I think Trick or Treat in a mall is a great idea!

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Nov 2, 2005)

You have adorable children. Great pics!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 2, 2005)

thank you Jan and Lissa 

I think I may take them to the mall every year! It was just too convenient.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Dear Bethany,

You are so Pretty. 

I love your Halloween costume. You were a Gorgeous Cat! Did it feel weird to have the makeup on your face?

Your mom told me that you got the leaves I sent. Is that enough for your project? Let me know if you need more. 

I'd love to see a recent picture of you and Elf together. 

:sunshine:


Your Friend,
-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 2, 2005)

Aww This is so sweet! She's in bed now, but I'llbe sure to have her read this and send you an answer tomorrow! She'ssuch a smartie! She's reading very well for a five year old.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday to Elf! :colors:

Happy Birthday to Elf! :colors:

Happy Birthday my dear 4 year old! :bunnydance:

Happy Birthday to Elf! :colors:


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

:balloons::bouquet: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*:balloons:arty:
_*Happy Birthday Elf  May you enjoy today and have many many morebirthdays to come!! You are still and always will be a beautiful Babybunny *_


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Elf Mommy, I have a question for you I hopeyou dont mind me being nosey lol but where did you find a harness tofit Elf? I would like to get one for my guys, specially with wintercoming I think they would enjoy playing in the snow  and the leavesfor that matter. I just dont know where to get them, or for that matterdo they make them spacifically for rabbits or do you get a cat harnessand modify it?? Sorry for all the questions, but like i said I wouldlove one for my buns.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 21, 2005)

minda,i have just been looking at all these picsin your thread,and i loved all the pics,elf sure looks like a sweetlittle girl,and very happy too


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy Bunday Elf! =D 



:elephant:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 21, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> Hey Elf Mommy, I have a question for you I hope you dontmind me being nosey lol but where did you find a harness to fit Elf? Iwould like to get one for my guys, specially with winter coming I thinkthey would enjoy playing in the snow  and the leaves for that matter.I just dont know where to get them, or for that matter do they makethem spacifically for rabbits or do you get a cat harness and modifyit?? Sorry for all the questions, but like i said I would love one formy buns.




I did buy a cat harness, actually. Elf has been on a harness since theday I got her. I think she just doesn't know anything else. LOL I'veheard that some rabbits will freak out if you try to put them on aharness. I have "walked" every rabbit I've owned. 

I don't pull Elf back with the leash, because she could easily slipout. I will hold the leash taut if I don't want her to go somewhere,and she'll get irritated with me and push at the leash (sometimes chewit, but I pay close attention and move it out of her mouth), but thengets the idea and goes in the other direction. I use a clotheslineattached to the regular leash so she has a great deal of slack to runand binky. 

Questions are good! How else would we get the answers to what we want to know?  Never feel bad about asking them!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday Elf! :bunnydance:

Raspberry


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you so much for answering me, when I go towalmart again I will look into getting Nadie spacifically a harness, imnot sure they make them small enough for Celest lol...She is way totiny.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 22, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ELF!!

You just look more beautiful as time goes by - just like a any woman should 

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 22, 2005)

Elferrrss!

Ihope you got lots of presents and treats on your Birthday.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 22, 2005)

Elf spent her birthday trashing her cage. I justlet her go ahead and do it...what the heck, at least she was happy. LOLShe got craisins for her "cake" and the kids and I stood there singing"Happy Birthday" even though she just twitched her ears at us as if tosay "Um, yeah, ok....but where are the Craisins????"

It's been cold, rainy and windy, so she didn't get to hop around on theporch yesterday. Hopefully it will stop winding and raining so she canenjoy some of the crisp air this weekend.



Thank you for all the birthday well-wishes! I passed them right along to her.


----------



## doodle (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw shucks , I'm a little late, but happybirthday, Elf! Hope the weather gets nice soon so you canplay on your porch.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 25, 2005)

Elf had fun on the porch this afternoon. It's an absolutely GORGEOUS day!!! 

Pictures to follow once I get them sized correctly.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 25, 2005)

Ohh, love the vid! Elf, as always, is GORGEOUS!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 25, 2005)

Aawww, there's my beautiful Elf, lookingas gorgeous as ever:inlove:. Look forward to the pics 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 25, 2005)

She was looking so cute today!!!







That dainty paw raised!




Squinting in the afternoon sunlight. 




I did love how the sun glistened in this shot.






Nibbles




Odd angle, but I liked the white fluff under her front legs. 




Caught right before she turned. Look how nicely her coat came in! 




I was laying down on the porch, and Elf just thinks that is the best thing. 









Dewlap fluffiness




She's such a curious bunny.




Coming over to give me kisses




Regal bun!




Again, I just really loved the light




I just love bunny toes 




Up on my chest. hehe She just settles right in like a big cat.






Mom does have to pet her, though...






Really....who could resist this face?






BUNNY KISSES for ALL!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 25, 2005)

Ooooohhhh.....I love that view in your firstpicture. So pretty. Where in Florida doyou live? I am in Ormond Beach.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm up in Jacksonville.  I've also lived inDaytona, Tallahassee, Orlando, Flagler Beach, Palm Coast... heh, um...Ilike moving.


----------



## Spring (Nov 25, 2005)

Glad I found this forum! Those pictures are_so_ adorable! What a little spoiled bunny! Just a questions, howdoyou get her to behave when she's off the leash and outside? My rabbitwould be running all over the place!Also has she ever eatenanything that didn't agree with her?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 25, 2005)

*Spring wrote:*


> Glad I found this forum! Those pictures are _so_adorable! What a little spoiled bunny! Just a questions, how doyou gether to behave when she's off the leash and outside? My rabbit would berunning all over the place!Also has she ever eaten anythingthat didn't agree with her?


Thank you, Spring! Elf is definitely a little sweetheart! Elf isn'tleashed when she's on the porch. It's pretty high up and I put a gateacross the steps.She does run back and forth and gets somegood binkies in.  When we're out in the yard, she wears a harness andleash. Sometimes I'll even take her to the park or out to some sidewalkcafes in the area. 

She hasn't eaten anything that didn't agree with her yet, but I keep apretty close eye on her. Other than when she was a baby, she isn't muchfor chewing on things that don't belong to her, luckily.


----------



## Spring (Nov 25, 2005)

Hehe. I tried to train my bunny on aleash but she gets so stressed up about it. She will panicand start runniong around and running into walls until I catch her andtake it off. I'm also worreid if I take her out she might get somethingif seh ate something or a disease if something was contaminated orfleas :dunno:

(Is it jsut me, or do I worry too much? onder


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 25, 2005)

:great::kiss:All I can say is *totally awesome*. Elf is so photogenic - from every angle!

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 25, 2005)

No, you definitely aren't worrying too much. Some bunnies do get majorly stressed on a lead. Enjoy your rabbit where you can.


----------



## Spring (Nov 25, 2005)

Here's a link to a pciture that looks _exactly_ like my bunny. I can't tell the difference!

I don't have a digi camera or the program to upload them onto mycomputer .. so look alieks will have to do! The vet even commentedabout her size! When she was a baby she could fit in one ofmy outstretched palms. I remeber having her in a cage in my rom andwaking up every time she would move around . 

Scroll down until you see Chinchilla Netherland Dwarf Buck

http://www.buckeyevalleyfarms.freeservers.com/photo2.html


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 25, 2005)

Oh how adorable!!!! Does her fur have the softtexture like a chinchilla too?  When I was a little girl, one of thethings I always wanted was to own a bunny farm. That would definitelybe one of the bunnies I would want on it!


----------



## Spring (Nov 25, 2005)

She does have very soft fur. Especially on hertummy!  Hwehe rabbit farm! That would be pretty cool . Her fur islike smooth and then if you seperate parts of ity it's afuzzy white fluff thats soft. She had a very bad molting season thisyear! Her coat looked TERRIBLE! I was getting off hair buy the clumps!It always makes me nervous with molting and hairballs and GI statis.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 23, 2005)

No pictures, I just spent some good quality timewith Elf tonight. The holidays have kept me incredibly busy this year.I haven't felt like I've spent enough time with her in the hustle andbustle of the season. So, this evening after I cleaned her cage, I satin my son's room with her and talked to her for a long time. I love howshe'll run up to me and poke her nose up so I can kiss it. 

So, no pictures, just some bunny loving. I hope you all are stealinglittle moments with your favorite fuzzballs right before the holidays.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 23, 2005)

Awww that is so cute - just cute enough to forgive the lack of Elf pictures 

Jan


----------



## lucylocket (Dec 23, 2005)

:bunnydanceh oh im in love again 

look at those ears absolutely georgeous 

what kind is he is he a rex 

varna and lucy xxxx


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 24, 2005)

Elf is a Palomino like Bub.  I took somepictures tonight. I saw Elf do more binkies tonight than EVER in herentire life. As soon as she would do one, she would run up and give metons of kisses anywhere she could find skin...my arm, my leg, mycheek...

I couldn't catch any of the binkies on film, and believe me, I tried.But I think her happiness shines through in the photos anyway. 

The pictures also give you a view of her new cage set up...rather likea hamster habitrail for her. LOL


[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]







[/align]

[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]EDIT: You can click on them for full-size photos. [/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2005)

Well, you are definately forgiven . I got myElf pictures. She realydoes look happy. I don't think I've ever seen abad picture of Elf - she is always stunning. Like her new set up aswell.

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 17, 2006)

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## mambo101 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great to see more photos of Elf. He totally rocks!!


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 17, 2006)

hahahaha, look how Elf fills the basket!

What a cute and patient easter bunny!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2006)

There's my gorgeous girl! She's so cute in that basket!:inlove:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 17, 2006)

She wasn't all that thrilled  At least I got one good shot.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 18, 2006)

*ELF!!!!!!!* It's been waaayyyytooo long since we saw you. She really is the most beautiful girl -even getting in the basket for her mom. More please !

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 18, 2006)

I moved furniture yesterday. I put the bunkbedsand dressers in what was the kids' playroom, and put all the toys inwhat was the kids' bedroom. Elf's cage stayed in the room that is nowthe bedroom. She's thrilled.

Every night when I'm reading to the kids (we're reading PrinceCaspian), she gets to hop around the room--totally bun-proof with notoys in it now. She did four binkies tonight on the rug in the middleof the room. 

I'm just thrilled that I could make my 4 1/2 year old so happy.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 19, 2006)

If only all bunnies had it so good! 

Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 19, 2006)

Aww, Elf Girl! She's so beautiful. Great pics, Elf's Mom!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 1, 2006)

Forgive me...but I'm going to take the easy way to show you these...

I took Elf to the park yesterday.  She had fun, but was a little clingy. 

The photos are HERE!


----------



## Cinnabunny (May 5, 2006)

I wonder if Cinnabunny will have a chin fluff like Elf??


----------



## LuvaBun (May 6, 2006)

*Cinnabunny wrote: *


> I wonder if Cinnabunny will have a chin fluff like Elf??


I think Elf has the best dewlap on any bunny. You could just snuggle in to it and go to sleep 

Jan


----------



## Blyre (May 6, 2006)

I just realized from looking at the pictures thatElf looks a lot like my Munchkin (except for the dewlap...heh).

I have a hard looking at bunny pictures without wanting to pick upMunchkin for a cuddle....hehe. I'm sure she would rather I didn't. 

Blyre


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 8, 2006)

Great pics of Elf, as always! She is such a doll! 

Raspberry


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2006)

My son's birthday party, and what's the first thing everyone wants to do? Why! Play with the bunny of course!!!





Elf's new favorite toy is this Strawberry Shortcake ball which she happily pushes around the room.




Stopping for pets, of course.




She couldn't get over the smell of Cinnabunny, though, and marked my sister and family often.
























Every night while I read to the kids (we're working on Voyage of theDawn Treader from the Narnia series right now), Elf gets to come outand play with the ball, and chew/toss some shoe boxes.








Elf and the Birthday Boy!!! I can't believe he's NINE!!!












Can't stop for pets NOW....gotta run!




Soon after this photo, she felt she needed to mark her territory a bitmore and peed on the carpet. Last night while I was reading, she hoppedinto my lap and marked me too!!! :shock: I guess she's making sure Iknow that I'm HER Mommy...and she knows I'm thinking aboutCinnabunny hehe

THIS is why I am a ONE bun household!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 17, 2006)

You sillybunnymommy! Don't you know there isn't supposed to be _even thethought_ of another bun in your head?? 





Thou shalt not think of other bunnies or thou shalt get peed on!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 17, 2006)

Oh, isn't THAT the truth!?! Funny thing is,moments before she did it, I knew it was coming. Silly rabbit. She's myone and only. hehe


----------



## LuvaBun (May 17, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Thou shalt not think of other bunnies or thou shalt get peed on!!


LOL! 

Elf sure loves that ball. It always amazes me just how sociable she is.Crowds of people just don't bother her at all - she still stays somellow. Such a lovely girl.

ps - Belated Happy Birthday to your son!

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 17, 2006)

You know, Jan, I hadn't thought about that, butit's true! She really doesn't mind a crowd of people at all...just moreopportunities for her to get attention!

I will wish my big nine year old boy a happy birthday for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 4, 2006)

So, it's a hot day today, but Elf really wanted some exercise, so we did a quick 15 minute run around. 


[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]She didn't stay in the sun for very long.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]My daughter read to me from Junie B. Jones while Elf ran around.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]My son rode his scooter for part of the time.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Relaxing in the shade.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Time out for bunny kisses![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]I am just TOOO CUTE![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Bask in my beauty...go on, I know you want to [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]My son played with a bouncy ball for part of the time, as well.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]For the bunny butt lovers[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]More fluffy bunny buns[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Have a Happy and SAFE[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center][/align]


----------



## naturestee (Jul 4, 2006)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


 
I love this pic! :great:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you!  She's such a lil princess!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 4, 2006)

She looks exactly like a puppy saying "Can I go for a walk mommy"?






Love it!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 4, 2006)

hehe I never thought of it, but you're right! It does look like she's about to say that. Elf will walk a little if I hold onto the leash and follow her. Today was just awfully hot, so we stuck close to the house.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 6, 2006)

:yes:There's my gorgeous girl,looking as stunning as usual. i swear that girl always has a smile on her face 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 6, 2006)

Aww, I just love Elf! Thanks for sharing pics. She's so beautiful and I really needed a fix!


----------



## Pipp (Jul 6, 2006)

This was such a sweet, joyfulholiday post.:hearts: It's so nice to get a glimpseatthe really good things in the world.:love: Thanks for sharing!

:kiss:



sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 6, 2006)

Jan--it's gotta be those Palomino markings.  It does look like she's smiling at us all the time. 

Laura--Thank you. Having her around always makes me smile too. 

Pipp--Bunny people are really blessed, aren't they? You are blessed MANY times over, and your bunnies are lucky to have such a caring bunnyslave.

On a side note...I had Elf's cage door open almost all day today (while Kirby was sleeping in his crate), and she just was NOT in the mood to run around. She just lazed around in her cage and occasionally poked her head out. I can't blame her. It was a cloudy day and I didn't feel like doing much today either.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 6, 2006)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Pipp--Bunny people are really blessed, aren't they? You are blessed MANY times over, and your bunnies are lucky to have such a caring bunnyslave.


 Hey, I'm printing this out and pasting it up bunny eye-level on on the baseboards!(Hopefully they'll read it before they eat it). 

And bunny people are blessed, but I was really referring to your whole family, it really was a joyful 'slice of life'seeing yourbeautifuldaughter, handsome son and yourawesome bunny so clearly enjoying the day.Itwas life as it should be. 

I saw yourpostafter cruising thedaily news of the world, mostly bad as usual.It was anice contrast. Thanks again. Life is good.

sas and the fuzzy family:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you, SAS. They are pretty good kids, all around.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

So, Elf was out and about while I was cleaning yesterday. 

Hopping off into the kitchen:






Coming back to explore:






While Daddy's away....the bunny will claim his chair as her own...
















What? I'm innocent!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 25, 2006)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]









[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday sweetie!:kiss:She is such a beautiful girl, one day I *will* get a pal!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 25, 2006)

Happy birthday, Elf!:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 25, 2006)

:birthday:birthday:birthday:birthday:birthday:birthday

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YOU GORGEOUS GIRL. 

Hope you have a wonderful day (tell your mom to take some photos )

Love Ya

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 25, 2007)

It was an absolutely glorious 77 degrees outsidethe other day. I urged the children to get their homework done quicklyand off we went to the park. I brought Elf along and she enjoyedhopping around, getting attention and climbing all over her favoriteboy. Here are some photos from the romp.

[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you! We needed an Elffix! She's looking as gorgeous as ever. Great shots- I love the black and white ones.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I've missed seeing pics of this beautiful girl!:happydance She is stunning as always.:bunnyheart


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

love the pics!!

kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


----------



## Krystalily (Feb 25, 2007)

I love your beautiful pictures of Elf!! :inlove:


----------



## Haley (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay! Glad to see some pics of Elf! We miss you guys around here!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG and Elf fix! I almost missed it! :inlove:

:thanks:

sas :hearts


----------



## naturestee (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Elf! I've missed you and your mommy!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 1, 2007)

Just popped in and sooooo glad to see new picsof my beautiful Elf . Nice to see you back here - don't leave it toolong to post more 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 3, 2007)

Ahhh, Elf! I love the last one!

I can't decide whether it's a "I am thequeen, please go ahead and take more photos while I pose."picture, or whether it's a "Seriously Mom, enough already, my kids arewaiting, and there's playing to be done!" 

Raspberry


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2007)

I FOUND ELF!!! 

My son wanted to see an adult Palomino and I found this thread! He loves Heidi and loves that she'll be a big pretty bunny like Elf


----------



## Haley (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw Elf Mommy online today! How are you? How is my favorite Palomino girl? I miss seeing pics of that gorgeous face!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

I KNOW! and it's funny cause Heidi is Tony LOL


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2008)

OK, this blog is 10 pages long and incredibly intense to load, so if a mod will kindly lock it down, I will begin a new Elf Blog today.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 26, 2008)

Yay! I love Elf!And good to see you Elf Mommy.:hug:


----------

